# Soo Bahk Do study manuals



## Deaf Smith (May 17, 2008)

Guys,

I noticed at Amazon that Soo Bahk Do study manuals are something like $200 to $500 dollars. Is this true?

Thanks,

Deaf


----------



## JoelD (May 17, 2008)

yeah, that's what they are attempting to charge for them... it's a load of bull.  i actually emailed one of those vendors and asked why they charge so much and they layed some load of crap on me about supply and demand.... whatever. Just go here--> https://www.netforumondemand.com/eWeb/Shopping/Shopping.aspx?Cart=0&Site=soobahkdo and you can get them all for a morereasonable, albiet still a little high (nowhere even in the vicintity of 300$ or 500$) non-federation member price.


you can also do what i did... just check on ebay as those books pop up in auctions from time to time... i got the red belt instructional guide for 10 bucks that way


----------



## Deaf Smith (May 18, 2008)

So if I become a member of the Soo Bahk Do Federation the cost comes way down?

Interesting. I noticed a Gup and Dan transfer application. Actually I want the dan the hard way but...

Thanks,

Deaf


----------



## MBuzzy (May 18, 2008)

Wow, I never saw that before....$425 for a Gup manual??  No way.  I agree, e-bay is a great way.  I've found some awesome deals on SBD books there.


----------

